# Platinum repair solders



## Stonecutter1 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have read that most platinum repair solders have little or no platinum in them but are mostly palladium, silver and other metals. I am taking some old platinum solders in trade for something. Trying to figure out what it's worth.


----------



## zachy (Dec 28, 2017)

if you have platinum solder, although many jewelers use palladium, here is the company that manufactures it, but I do not know if it is easy to apply with the high melting point, it is made of platinum and copper.
http://products.legor.com/EN/item/18413


----------

